# Serbian (BCS): prica



## latin.beauty

Hello,   

Originally I speak Spanish and I need help for try to understand some words in Serbian. If somebody can help me, please.
What means:  ti majku    and   prica.
hvala vam mnogo.


----------



## cajzl

(*****) ti majku! = (I am ****ing) your mother!

(I know it as I have read _The brave soldier Švejk_)

priča = story, tale, fairytale, legend, fiction, ....


----------



## latin.beauty

Thank you so much for your help.    I did not know the meaning.
Can you help me with this?: vidi ko je tu riko pa lepo.
I understand Riko, just i don't know th rest....please.


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

Let me test my understanding of ... Croatian.
At least to me this sounds more Croatian than Serbian.

No, _riko_ is not Riko (Ricardo, Richard), but past participle of the verb _riknuti_ (pejorative(?)/slang meaning of 'to die').

My guess would be:
_Look, who has died here, ... well._


----------



## latin.beauty

I really appreciate all your help,  but i need to explain that Riko is the way or form I call somebody in Paris.    For that reason I need to understand the rest of the frase that his sister said.   
"  vidi ko je tu riko pa lepo".


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

Then it's even easier:
"Look, who's Riko here then..."
This _pa lepo_ has no important meaning. Literary: but beautifully.


But let's wait for some native speakers!


----------



## latin.beauty

Thank you so much for your help.   I really appreciate it.
Hvala vam mnogo.


----------



## Duya

Some interpunction would probably clarify the matter (otherwise, the sentence is next to meaningless):

"Vidi ko je tu?! Riko! Pa lepo..."

If I'm right, that would mean:

"Look who's here?! Riko! Well, nice..."


----------



## BorisVu

I agree with Duya that sounds correct


----------



## meeryanah

Tolovaj_Mataj said:


> No, _riko_ is not Riko (Ricardo, Richard), but past participle of the verb _riknuti_ (pejorative(?)/slang meaning of 'to die').


 

I read that riko is someone, but just the warn you that riko, if you read with longer i can be past from 'rikati', to shout, to...hm... the noice lions make!


----------



## natasha2000

Tolovaj_Mataj said:


> Let me test my understanding of ... Croatian.
> At least to me this sounds more Croatian than Serbian.
> 
> No, _riko_ is not Riko (Ricardo, Richard), but past participle of the verb _riknuti_ (pejorative(?)/slang meaning of 'to die').
> 
> My guess would be:
> _Look, who has died here, ... well._


 
No, as others said it's not the case. Furthermore, both ih Serbian and Croatian, RIKO does not mean anything. Past participle of RIKNUTI (die in slang) would be RIKNUO/LA and of RIKATI (to shout) would be RIKAO/LA.

(This is for real, although today's 1st April )


----------



## amnariel

latin.beauty said:


> vidi ko je tu riko pa lepo.


 
Is there any punctuation in this sentence? Written this way it doesn't make much sense.


----------



## natasha2000

amnariel said:


> Is there any punctuation in this sentence? Written this way it doesn't make much sense.


 
I would suggest to look the post º 8...


----------



## amnariel

natasha2000 said:


> I would suggest to look the post º 8...



I 've seen that one  , but it would be much better if original poster added some punctuation


----------



## natasha2000

amnariel said:


> I 've seen that one  , but it would be much better if original poster added some punctuation


 
Maybe he/she doesn't have it... I am sure she/he would have put it if he/she had had it. Normally, people who don't speak some language and want to know the meaning of something wirtten in that language, copy and paste the sentence just as it is, in fear not to leave out something... So, I would say that the person who wrote it, wrote it in this way, without punctuation...


----------



## beclija

natasha2000 said:


> RIKAO/


...Which very many speakers render as [riko] in speech and even in informal writing - so what?


----------



## natasha2000

beclija said:


> ...Which very many speakers render as [riko] in speech and even in informal writing - so what?


 
Excuse me? I don't get it.

BTW, its not RIKO, its RIK'O. the apostrophe means that something is missing, i.e. the letter A.


----------



## amnariel

BTW No. 2 - riko is apparently nickname in this whole story


----------



## latin.beauty

Hi Everybody;

I am really sorprice for all the answer that my post has. My original post was "vidi ko je tu riko pa lepo mdr ".
Please don't worry about the " riko", because this is the nick name for my lover in Paris, he is from Serbia and he has a blog were He posted a picture of Him and me together.
Just I would love to undesrtand the rest of the his cousin commentary.
Thank you so much for all your attention.
Cheers and hvala vam mnogo. 
Beuaty.latin.


----------

